# Wide Stance Help



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

ultra-wide angles can make easier to spin and butter, but it also makes it harder to do a bunch of things, like carve effectively or do short controlled turns. If you're knees don't feel strained, then there isn't much of a problem.

use what feels comfortable for your own style of riding, but it is also a good idea to play around and try a variety of stances as well too. 

One of the best riders i ever knew would just throw his bindings on wherever they looked right, he didn't mess around with measuring the width or angles.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i rode a 150 last year and i had my stance as wide as it could go, i got a 156 this year, should i have it about the same distance?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There really is no "normal" wide or narrow stance. Much of one's stance width depends on one's height and body build, (taller people with bigger bodies can typically go wider then shorter people with smaller bodies). Ultimately though, it's mainly just comfort. There are benefits and disadvantages of both narrow and wide, so if you think wide stance suits your riding style better, find what feels the most comfortable for you within that dimension. I think a wide-stance can be classified as above 19.5in, but it really depends on the person.

I typically wouldn't just put my bindings are wide as they go for park, because while you do gain more stability and board flex, going to wide can be detrimental overall. If riding that wide doesn't bother you though, it might not be a problem.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Just go with whatever keeps you balanced.


----------

